# What are the best store bought nails?



## perlanga (Jun 11, 2009)

I really can't afford a $40 manicure, so I wanted to ask if anyone reccommends a certain brand. I've tried Real Life and Kiss, but they didn't last over 2-4 days. If someone else has had good success with them let me know I'll give em another try?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 12, 2009)

OPI, Creative Nail Design and Essie are all brands that do really nice polishes that will last longer than a day or two. Also if you use a good base and top coat, that will definately make your manicure last a lot longer.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it depends on the glue. I havent used those nails in a long time so im not sure but as long as the nail is pretty clean and the glue is good then they should last a bit longer.


----------

